# New 40 Breeder Setup (Urgent!)



## tmshck122 (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi guys, so I took the plunge and got a petco brooklyn metal tank stand and a new 40 breeder from petco to start a new tank. Only problem is, they had me put these 4 foam rings on the stand as per the instructions on the stand, and this gap has me worried that it will create a stress focus zone on the glass and cause a crack and leave 40 gallons on my floor... :O 



Does this look ok?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

They should be fine. After the weight of the water and everything in it, the rings will compress.


----------



## Sebastian (Dec 27, 2012)

I have read once that you only really need to support those tanks on the corners. Some people apparently put small pieces of glass under each corner to intentionally lift them off the rack a bit. This apparently prevents stress fractures from an uneven rack surface. i have never tried it personally, my tanks sit on foam.


----------



## tmshck122 (Oct 4, 2012)

I hope it will be ok, I really do not want this tank to crack / burst!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

All wieght is on the corners anyways.Glass does not bend and metal stands offer no support along the front and back edges.Aqueon are IMO the best made tanks today.So if they say put those pads in you should be all good.I'm with susankat also that they will be compressed.
Even with 20g metals stands you could fit a quarter in the center of the tank (front and rear).


----------



## tmshck122 (Oct 4, 2012)

coralbandit said:


> All wieght is on the corners anyways.Glass does not bend and metal stands offer no support along the front and back edges.Aqueon are IMO the made tanks today.So if they put those pads in you should be all good.I'm susankat also that they will be compressed.
> Even with 20g metals stands you could fit a quarter in the center of the tank (front and rear).


Pads were included with the stand, not the tank.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

I agree I think it will be fine.post some pictures when your up and going


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

They give you those for two reasons all the weight of a fish tank is on the corners and they never sand the steel stands good enough always some rough edges.


----------

